# When do you ask for payment? Do you ask for deposits?



## Stefx (Sep 29, 2012)

I have just started taking 20% deposits at the free consultation to secure bookings for boarding & sitting. I usually take full payment on the drop off day or the first day of the sitting but was wondering what others do and if this sounds about right?
Thanks


----------

